# Mercedes Diamond White Metallic advice pls



## cinnabull (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I will be getting my new Merc CLS 220 on 1 June, in Diamond White Metallic. I want a wax, polish sealant or whatever, to make the finish pop. I don't have much knowledge on the different products, their purposes or uses I'm afraid, so please, if you do respond, can it be in Jack and Jill !!

I would like something that's easy to apply, and then remove, and leave a nice shine. I know white probably wont shine as much as my current Merc in Obsidian Black did when that was new, but hey ho. Also, if there are any products that will last a while as tbh I'm not big into polishing. 

Would I be better leaving it to a pro detailer, or is it a simple task on new paint for an amateur like myself.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice guys

Stuart


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Auto Glym SRP is great for novices, easy on, easy off. Wax is a personal preference. I use AutoGlym HD. Sonax for sealant


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

cinnabull said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be getting my new Merc CLS 220 on 1 June, in Diamond White Metallic. I want a wax, polish sealant or whatever, to make the finish pop. I don't have much knowledge on the different products, their purposes or uses I'm afraid, so please, if you do respond, can it be in Jack and Jill !!
> 
> ...


I would seek out a bottle off autoglym srp as mentioned above, get a applicator and then rub it in good on the paint and buff off with a microfiber towel after.
If you then find you don´t want to do that multiple times a year, then its off to a pro detailer or getting yourself sucked more into the deep hole of detailing :wave:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

CarPro Reload,Gtechniq c2v3 or ArtDeShine Sicko would suit well to it.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Look for werkstat acrylic if you can find any or Polished Bliss have replaced it with something similar if you can't find it. The other option would be a coating of some sort if you aren't into polishing. Might be worth getting quotes from detailers near you for a new car protection and get them to pick up from the dealers before the dealer preps it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice car, I would use Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish, great on white.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Id be inclined to say - forget the SRP and get Autosmart Topaz - very simple, doesnt stain trim and leaves a cracking finish. Lasts a good 3 months too


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

it doesn't fill at all


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

For a brand new car and ease of use get topaz, simple and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice colour i did one in that colour the other day.
Go with a wax more than a sealant to give it the pop, sealants look to hard on that particular colour.


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

If you're new to car detailing then I'd start off with the basics to get your car looking good and nicely protected and then build from there if you get the detailing bug.

So as for your sealant i'd recommend either a spray sealant such as autofinesse tough coat which will give you great results and is nice and easy to use and top up or for something in none liquid form then finish kare 1000p is easy enough to use and will leave a white car looking great, you can use it only your alloys too and protection should be easily good for 6 months with a couple of coats.


----------



## cinnabull (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for all you replies guys.

How long will the Autoglym stuff last, does it need 'topping up' and how often to maintain a nice shine.

As a rough guide, what would a detailer charge for doing this. Can you get say a 3 or 6 monthly 'service'. Would a detailer use different and perhaps better stuff perhaps. I guess what I'm trying to figure out in my head is do I want to do it or pay for it to be done. Regarding the wheels, can the same stuff be used on them to stop them pitting etc.

If anyone knows a good detailer around Warrington let me know. I have looked on 'tinternet but I'm thinking anyone on here is probably a bit more passionate about this than someone after a quick buck,

cheers

stuart


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

I would say pay to have it done, when you feel and see how nice it looks you will get the bug and want to maintain it, plus a good detailer will offer a cheaper maintenance wash schedule as u say every 3 or 6 months if they did the car initially, alternatively they will also offer tips on maintaining the shine. A good protection package on a new car is well worth the money. Rough guide £300 pound mark depends on who and what products.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For white sealants work best. They bring out the metallic in the paint and give a glass like finish. I would recommend taking a look at Gyeon Can Coat. Easy to use and leaves the best finish on white of anything that I've used including Werkstat. It's easy to maintain with Gyeon Bathe or a Gyeon Bathe+. For less than £30 it's a steal and really does keep your car cleaner for longer.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Griffiths detailing not too far from Warrington :thumb:


----------

